# Cyclists Wearing Helmets More Likely to Die



## hooplehead (Apr 1, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2006/09/11/ucyclists.xml

Sorry if it's been posted, but:



> Drivers get more than 3.1in (8cm) closer to cyclists wearing helmets than they do to bare-headed riders and female cyclists are given more room on the road than male riders, according to a survey from the University of Bath.
> 
> He said drivers were twice as likely to get close to his bicycle when he was wearing the helmet.
> 
> Dr Walker said: "Drivers think, 'He knows what he's doing, he won't do anything surprising'. But that's really quite a dangerous thought, particularly as so many cycling novices are told to wear helmets."


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

the study shows that motorists got about 8cm closer to the researcher when he wasn't wearing a helmet.

the newspaper translated that into 'more likely to get hit'

you translated that into 'more likely to die'

none of this has any relevance to people riding off-road

did I miss anything? let me know.


----------



## hooplehead (Apr 1, 2006)

pinkheadedbug said:


> the study shows that motorists got about 8cm closer to the researcher when he wasn't wearing a helmet.
> 
> the newspaper translated that into 'more likely to get hit'
> 
> ...


If they are more likey to get hit, they are more likey to die.

Secondly, I ride my MTB on roads quite alot. Particularly as I have to get to the trails in something other than a helicopter...and if you drive to the trails, well... 

Do you think I'm trolling or something? This is a real article about a real study about the real impact of riding with helmet.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

What a crock of bullsh!t. Both the study & your post.

Now where's that wig of mine?


----------



## Oog. (Sep 9, 2006)

Cyclists who ride bicycles are more likely to die.
Cyclists who ride on roads are more likely to die.
Cyclists who ride in city traffic are more likely to die.
Cyclists who ride with helmets are more likely to die.
Cyclists who ride without helmets are more likely to die.
Cyclists who ride worried about how they're more likely to die are more likely to die.
Cyclists who ride with no regard for how they're more likely to die are more likely to die.
People who don't excercise at all are more likely to die.
People who have stressful jobs are more likely to die.
People who marry young are more likely to divorce, and divorced people are more likely to engage in risky behaviour, and die.
People who eat crap food are more likely to die.
The ones that don't, just die a few years later anyway. With any luck, they're the senile years.

*Grandpa*: What the... what the hell is this? 
*John*: That's lite beer. 
*Grandpa*: Gee, I weigh ninety goddamn pounds, and you bring me this sloppin' foam? 
*John*: Ariel's got me on a diet because the doc said my cholestorol's a little too high. 
*Grandpa*: Well let me tell you something now, Johnny. Last Thursday, I turned 95 years old. And I never exercised a day in my life. Every morning, I wake up, and I smoke a cigarette. And then I eat five strips of bacon. And for lunch, I eat a bacon sandwich. And for a midday snack? 
*John*: Bacon. 
*Grandpa*: Bacon! A whole damn plate! And I usually drink my dinner. Now according to all of them flat-belly experts, I should've took a dirt nap like thirty years ago. But each year comes and goes, and I'm still here. Ha! And they keep dyin'. You know? Sometimes I wonder if God forgot about me. Just goes to show you, huh? 
*John*: What? 
*Grandpa*: Huh? 
*John*: Goes to show you what? 
*Grandpa*: Well it just goes... what the hell are you talkin' about? 
*John*: Well you said you drink beer, you eat bacon and you smoke cigarettes, and you outlive most of the experts. 
*Grandpa*: Yeah? 
*John*: ...I thought maybe there was a moral. 
*Grandpa*: No, there ain't no moral. ...I just like that story. ...like that story.


----------



## hooplehead (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow, what a bunch of p***ks on this website. Enjoy it.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

I just think it is funny how the guy got hit 2 times doing the survey. 
The guy doing a survey about bicycle helmets is more likely to get hit by cars.
Ok so the guy got hit by approximately every 1250th vehical that passed. 
I'm up to 1236 so I guess my days are numbered.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

hooplehead said:


> Wow, what a bunch of p***ks on this website. Enjoy it.


This website? Rest assured of the fact that most of us do.

That study? Whoppty sh!t. So am I supposed to not ride in traffic? Not wear a helmet? oh, wait! I've got it! I'll wear a wig *over* my helmet! Doubly safe!

The study doesn't sound particularly well done, at least from the description in the linked article. You are also not taking into account the fact that differing countries have different laws and attitudes concerning cyclists.

On another note: some people you meet or converse with during your lifespan may not always agree with you. Deal with it.


----------



## Oog. (Sep 9, 2006)

hooplehead said:


> Wow, what a bunch of p***ks on this website. Enjoy it.


We do, thank you. It keeps things interesting. You had the unfortunate luck of starting out by posting the most controversial topic there is around here. See Don Juans firey little thread, just a little ways down, called "No more helmet for me.", to get a glimpse of the horror your little thread here will become in a few hours when the regulars show back up at work & haven't had their coffee yet.

I think it's an interesting study. However, I also couldn't care less if I get hit by a car again and killed tomorrow. There are 6 billion humans crawling around, breeding faster than we can get killed off, generally making a mess of the place. My sympathy for our species has run out of any rational reason beyond the most basic primal motives. Realistically, whether a few such as myself get smoked off a few years early, is really of little consequence to anyone but our offspring, and it's only a relatively short matter of time before our respective litters are going to have to deal with that anyway.

You're going to get a couple wise-asses who will swear that helmetless accidents are why our insurance costs are so high. Laugh. Hard. It's their own aging "boomer" generation whose impending hospitalization and death is tanking the system. No one will change it until it's too late, as usual, and our grandchildren will still be paying for it.

Wear a helmet in traffic. Don't. Die either way. In the mean time, try to enjoy the place without making it considerably worse, & take the advice and opinions of strangers you meet on the internet with a grain of salt. Good luck, Oog.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

Oog. said:


> Cyclists who ride bicycles...I just like that story....like that story.


LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

hooplehead said:


> If they are more likey to get hit, they are more likey to die.


No, because they're the ones WEARING HELMETS, you plank.

Holy mother, some people.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Oog. said:


> *Grandpa*: What the... what the hell is this?
> *John*: That's lite beer.
> *Grandpa*: Gee, I weigh ninety goddamn pounds, and you bring me this sloppin' foam?
> *John*: Ariel's got me on a diet because the doc said my cholestorol's a little too high.
> ...


Man I love that movie! :thumbsup:


----------



## hooplehead (Apr 1, 2006)

pinkheadedbug said:


> No, because they're the ones WEARING HELMETS, you plank.
> 
> Holy mother, some people.


You are the plank. Someone the is NOT hit compared to someone who gets hit wearing a helmet...and that's what the article is talking about:

_an automobile driver subconsciously being more careful when passing a cyclist not wearing a helmet, as opposed to the subconscious mind of "oh, I can whiz by this guy, he's wearing a helmet."_

Has nothing to do with the cyclist, and everything to do with the subconscious thought of a person behind the wheel of an auto.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

hooplehead said:


> You are the plank. Someone the is NOT hit compared to someone who gets hit wearing a helmet...and that's what the article is talking about:..{snip crock of bull}....


1. The study concludes drivers in two UK communities give an extra 3" to people w/o helmets riding on the road. 
2. The newspaper sensationalizes that cyclists with helmets are more likely to get hit.
3. You sensationalize it further saying helmet wearers are more likely to die.
4. There are no cars on my local trails.

Maybe you should post this on road bike review and see the response. Because we're just a bunch of pricks.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

dude, your meds are running low

Let me speak slowly.

The study shows that drivers pass 3" closer to cyclists wearing helmets. 

It doesn't say anything about hitting them or killing them.

Now let's assume, as you do, that drivers are marginally more likely to hit a cyclist wearing a helmet.

So your choices are:

1. Don't wear a helmet. You are somewhat less likely to get hit by a car in traffic. If you get hit by a car, you are not wearing a helmet, and *much* likelier to die of a severe head injury.

2. Wear a helmet. You are somewhat more likely to get hit by a car in traffic. If you do, you are wearing a helmet and *much* less likely to die of a severe head injury.

The study does not show that people not wearing helmets don't get hit.

You have a choice between a higher risk of collision but a lower risk of head injury, or a lower risk of collision and a high risk of head injury.

The average 3" difference in passing distance is quite marginal. I would be surprised if it raised the collision rate more than 10%. However a helmet raises the survivability of bike accidents by considerably more than 10%.

Let me come at it from another angle. Suppose that most drivers see a cyclist without a helmet and give them more space. But think about that that total f'n ******* who buzzes past you at 70 mph six inches from your bar end with six beers inside. He doesn't give a tinker's cuss about whether you're wearing a helmet or not.


----------



## Lucky 7 (Oct 20, 2005)

I saw that on the news last night. Take it, leave it, whatever. It's an interesting suggestion that I don't necessarily doubt. I still think it's safer to wear a helmet, but that's just me. As for all you pissy little peanut gallerinas, calm the [email protected] down.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Heh, best of both worlds wear a helmet with a wig over top.


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

Christ you guys are brutal, all he did was post a link to an article. I mean, really come on.

-p


----------



## eclark7 (Mar 25, 2004)

*daaaaayum*

Dude posted some anti-helmet propaganda, and he got bashed! I just don't get it sometimes. Who really gives 2 craps if anyone does or does not wear? Personally, I go topless when it is really hot, and that is because I had heat stroke on one occasion and it sucked. That is a choice I make, and if give me a hard time on the trail, I will smile at you and say mind your business biatch. As for in here, ride with whatever you want on, though from experience, pants are key. 
later


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*this is 8cm l------------------------------------------------------l*

Like thats gonna make a difference..worse yet is drivers using common sense to determine wht will and could not happen..retards..


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

pahearn said:


> Christ you guys are brutal, all he did was post a link to an article. I mean, really come on.
> 
> -p


Bzzzt - nice try, but the article did not say "*Cyclists Wearing Helmets More Likely to Die"*


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

This is why I love this site. Not only can I get help for my own biking issues and drool over other people's sexy bikes, I can also get a hoot out of threads like this and some of the responses. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Holy crap, this is a silly post...*



hooplehead said:


> Do you think I'm trolling or something?


I don't know, ARE you trolling? With a post like "Cyclists Wearing Helmets More Likely to Die" I'd say I smell troll stink or something vaguely similar.

According to what you seem to infer from this "scientific" study (that partially involved riding around with a wig,) female riders are almost twice as "likely to die" then those wearing helmets! Good GOD man, so a female rider wearing a helmet is done for! 

Its just too funny; this schmuck rides around with a wig and then postulates part of his hypothesis based on that? Maybe scientists crossdressing are more likely to die in general.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

When someone posts a link with a blatantly false title like that they deserve to get stamped on hard. 

And if I saw a man on a bike wearing a wig with some kind of sensitometry equipment attached, I'd probably give him another 3" too.


----------



## Juliius (Apr 30, 2004)

I personally resolved the issue by pasting a rug to my helmet so it looks like I don't have a helmet on ... sure, it looks like a have a freakishly huge head with roadkill stapled to it ... 

...another potential solution is to get a helmet akin to those worn by kids on the short bus ... people think you're mentally challenged and they'll give you LOTS of space & you get to keep your helmet.

hope this helps.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*you forgot choice 3*



pinkheadedbug said:


> dude, your meds are running low
> 
> Let me speak slowly.
> 
> ...


3. Get a wig or grow your hair longer. (personally I think it is funny that long hair is the only way to identify a female cyclist.)


----------



## Quasi (Jul 4, 2004)

hooplehead said:


> If they are more likey to get hit, they are more likey to die.


First, this is a U.K. study. Drivers are insane in that country. City streets in old areas, I am familiar with Oxford, can be narrower than your ear canal. A person who would bicycle in that is even more insane, or totally oblivious.

That being said, just because drivers drive closer to bicyclists wearing helmets doesn't mean those bicyclists have a higher death rate. Maybe the drivers are right, those cyclists are safer cyclists. IMHO it is the unnoticed cyclist who is in greatest peril.


----------



## Scribb (May 4, 2006)

pinkheadedbug said:


> However a helmet raises the survivability of bike accidents by considerably more than 10%.


I'm firmly on the helmet bandwagon, but I haven't seen any research that establishes a statistical advantage to wearing a helmet in regard to reducing injuries or death. In fact, that's been a famous problem for helmet lobbyists. There are a lot of reasons that make it very hard to do--the most obvious being that if you've just been saved from spilling your brains on the street and walk away with a scratch on your knee, you're not going to go to the hospital, which is where the injury statistics are gathered.

Anyway, anyone who needs statistics to tell them what physics makes patently clear is already gunning for a ticket out of the gene pool.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

If you put training wheels on I bet you would get even more room.


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

*What movie?*



Oog. said:


> Cyclists who ride bicycles are more likely to die.
> Cyclists who ride on roads are more likely to die.
> Cyclists who ride in city traffic are more likely to die.
> Cyclists who ride with helmets are more likely to die.
> ...


What movie is that from? I must have missed it but it sounds funny.


----------



## mestevewhite (Sep 10, 2006)

I believe wearing helmets gives the rider a greater sense of security which is bad. I dont wear a helmet or a wig a prefer to land on things other than my head. My choice. My family on the other hand all wear helmets but they are crap at falling off.
Steve White.


----------



## Oog. (Sep 9, 2006)

edoz said:


> What movie is that from? I must have missed it but it sounds funny.


https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107050/
or
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113228/

Pretty funny movie, especially for anyone from a northern midwest town... Burgess Meredith is the epitome of the phenomenon known as Grandpa.

in other news, a friend sent this, but I haven't read it yet... anyway, it pertains to the helmets-safer/notsafer topic, so I'll let you all have first dibs:


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

fox news in NYC has a story on this tonight @ 10 PM.


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Brilliant...*



washedup said:


> fox news in NYC has a story on this tonight @ 10 PM.


I'm sure they'll have something especially deep to add. And lord knows NYC drivers don't give a fuk wether you're wearing a wig or not.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*It's a U.K. poll*

It's interesting, If you ever ride on the road in France wearing a helmet, other cyclists will shout to you "Americane!"

I have a hunch that the dope - sorry, fellow - who started this thread has never been in a car or on a bike in Europe. The only people who wear helmets in Europe while cycling on roads(which is what this survey is about) are either American or serious( bike club type) road riders. So, if we can assume an American who brought a bicycle to a different country is a serious rider, the people who answered the questions are, in fact, correct in their assumptions.

I'm guessing you'd give a bit more space to a grandmother cycling at 7 mph with 10 pounds of groceries on her handlebar than a competent looking guy going 20 mph on a road bike.

It's also an awful poll with loaded questions. Is anyone going to answer "yes, I'll drive closer to the more vulnerable looking people". So, please don't take it too seriously.

I agree with steve white that he doesn't need a helmet. He's too foolish to realize that when you're on a bike, or driving a car for that matter, that sometimes things happen that you can't control. Sometimes a squirrel really just does jump into your spokes and you endo. Although I'm glad his family wears helmets, and it sounds like he is too.


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

cvillerider said:


> The only people who wear helmets in Europe while cycling on roads(which is what this survey is about) are either American or serious( bike club type) road riders.


The road sides must be littered with dead cyclists. Every time someone dares to mentions riding without a helmet, all I hear about is how deadly cycling is.

george


----------



## edmoloco (Feb 18, 2004)

*8cm*

my new fork has 8 cm more travel than my old fork. But I still use a helmet every ride.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Good Luck*

You don't need to increase the risk - I had a woman who worked for me(who had just come back from cycling across the US) get bunted at low speed by a TV news van. No problems aside from a bruised face because when her head hit the curb the helmet got there first.

Oh and George, I know you think you're a Libertarian who thinks the gov't gets in the way. I'll bet you'll be the first one asking for assistance when that face plant does some permanent damage. Do us all a favor george - make sure you have health insurance so we don't have to pay for your posturing.


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

hooplehead said:


> they are more likey to die.


Hang on. Every body dies eveentually so how can any one be more likely to die. Isn't everyones likelyhood of dying exactly the same?


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

over 100 years, our chances of dying are pretty much equal helmet or no helmet

however, on a particular bike ride, or over the next N years... that's a different matter

if you don't care if you die tomorrow, or in 80 years time, go crazy, ride helmetless


----------



## Oog. (Sep 9, 2006)

cvillerider said:


> Oh and George, I know you think you're a Libertarian who thinks the gov't gets in the way. I'll bet you'll be the first one asking for assistance when that face plant does some permanent damage. Do us all a favor george - make sure you have health insurance so we don't have to pay for your posturing.


Here we go... the amazing stories of "I crashed/know someone who crashed" and "how helmetless cyclists have ruined health care".

Never gets old.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Yep*



Oog. said:


> Here we go... the amazing stories of "I crashed/know someone who crashed" and how helmetless cyclists have ruined health care.
> 
> Never gets old.


Maybe there's a reason you keep hearing the same old story, and I don't give a sh1t about health care I just don't want to pay for yours


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

Feel free to chime in with those stories about your friends who were saved by NOT wearing a helmet.


----------



## Oog. (Sep 9, 2006)

cvillerider said:


> Maybe there's a reason you keep hearing the same old story, and I don't give a sh1t about health care I just don't want to pay for yours


Well, as long as we're being frank, you sound like a total a$$hole, and an ignorant one at that. In fact, you're quickly removing any sympathy I'd feel for you if George stuck you with the bill. The bill. The billionth of a cent that you'd pay anyway that'd go to mending the most respected & well-liked Trog around.

Yeah there's a reason we keep hearing it. It's because for every person who figures out how health care works, and why it's f*cked up, there are ten of you loudmouthed selfish boobs who come in spouting the first elementary thought that came to your mind...

Ahhh the helmet argument.


----------



## GregC (Jan 27, 2004)

hooplehead said:


> If they are more likey to get hit, they are more likey to die.


Really? Why?

Even if wearing a helmet DID mean you were more likely to get hit, it still does not follow that you are more likely to die. Let's say you had a town with 200 cyclists, 100 ride with helmets and 100 without...of those, 30 helmeted riders get hit this year and only 15 bare headed riders do. Does it follow that the helmeted ones are more likely to die? Of course not. In fact, of the 30 helmet heads that get hit, let's say that just 5 die (the rest being saved by the fact that they are indeed wearing helmets!), but on the bare headed side, 10 of the 15 die (no helmet = more traumatic head injuries). In this hypothetical town, you are twice as likely to get hit if you wear a helmet, but twice as likely to die if you do not wear one!

My advice... learn some basic logic before posting!


----------



## TwoWheelinTim (Jan 29, 2004)

*Broken helmets...*

I've broken four or five bicycle helmets. I doubt any of the mishaps would have been deadly without my helmet. I'm sure they saved me from more than a headache and the last one would have included severe scalp lacerations. I'll keep the helmet.

Odd thing is, when I was a kid, bike helmets were non-existent. I crashed then too but never once did I hit my head. I don't get it.

Oh well.

Ride on everybody.

Tim


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

cvillerider said:


> Blah, blah... So, if we can assume an American who brought a bicycle to a different country is a serious rider, the people who answered the questions are, in fact, correct in their assumptions. ...
> 
> It's also an awful poll with loaded questions. Is anyone going to answer "yes, I'll drive closer to the more vulnerable looking people". So, please don't take it too seriously...
> Blah, drivel, blah...


Maybe you should actually READ THE ARTICLE before you give such a stupid reply. _"...an American who brought a bicycle to a different country..."_? *There was no poll involved, nobody was asked questions.*


----------



## mestevewhite (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree with steve white that he doesn't need a helmet. He's too foolish to realize that when you're on a bike, or driving a car for that matter, that sometimes things happen that you can't control. Sometimes a squirrel really just does jump into your spokes and you endo. Although I'm glad his family wears helmets, and it sounds like he is too.[/QUOTE]

Never said i didn'nt need one i just choose not to wear one. Foolish maybe but i am thinking squirrel pie. I wear a seat belt and have air bags. Make it law and put me at risk of death. 3 inches thats half a wing mirror or a peddle. I do wear a full body armour and a box but thats my choice it makes me look buff. 
Really am a srong believer that if you wear a helmet you will break it because you think your indestructable with it on. I have rode a bike for 30+ years road bmx and mountain i have crashed loads and appart from the time i rode into the back of a parked car i could not controll the events.
I agree wear helmets but dont use it as buffer to save yourself. Break an arm or shoulder n suffer seriose gravel rash.
Try it, fall on your bed or if your brave something harder with your helmet on and do it without. If you fall the same everytime you wear a helmet and its too late.
Steve White.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

I snowboard and I am an expert at falling. Most times it is controlled and I know how to roll with it. But once in a while there's one of those bizarre crashes... you're too tired, or your concentration lapses for a second, or the visibility suddenly disappears, or you hit a death cookie hidden in powder... and the first thing you know is that there's a BANG and you're lying on your back with the breath knocked out of you and a big headache, despite your helmet. Because I don't fall much any more, those are the majority of my crashes. Totally f'n unavoidable, totally blindsiding. 

On the mtb most of my crashes are like they used to be on the board... you can see them coming a mile off. My head is not much at risk from these. But the worst bike crash I ever had was *exactly* like one of those board crashes. I was spooling along in flat daylight on a highway when at the last moment I saw a fist sized rock the same color as the road about to hit my front wheel. The next thing I knew was several minutes later when I was picking myself and the pieces of my bike off the road. (Nobody even stopped). This was in the days before helmets, in England.

The risk avoidance thing is interesting but even Steve admits that he wears body armour, although he pretends it is only for looks. So your knees and elbows are worth protecting but not your head?

(And why doesn't the body armour make you think you're indestructible? Every dh video I've seen seems to show people who think they are superman).

A simple search of this forum will throw up as many pictures of severe facial and head injuries as you can stomach.

I'm wondering -- an honest question -- if there's anyone here who used to wear a helmet but now doesn't? Or is all the traffic the other way?


----------



## mestevewhite (Sep 10, 2006)

pinkheadedbug said:


> I am an expert at falling.
> 
> On the mtb most of my crashes are like they used to be on the board... you can see them coming a mile off. My head is not much at risk from these. But the worst bike crash I ever had was *exactly* like one of those board crashes. I was spooling along in flat daylight on a highway when at the last moment I saw a fist sized rock the same color as the road about to hit my front wheel. The next thing I knew was several minutes later when I was picking myself and the pieces of my bike off the road. (Nobody even stopped). This was in the days before helmets, in England.
> 
> ...


 Dude i dont wear armour its a scooby doo thing " and i want to stay this way for ever". I ride longer distance with cycle shorts because i land on my arse not my head and it hurts if i stay in the saddle.
Ok a match and see you one more. Didnt want to but bein as you crashed and survived without helmet and you put it to everyone the 1 way traffic thing.
I live on a budget so i got a cheap helmet which restricted my vision and hearing i didn't see or hear the car till it was too late i crashed and yes the helmet probably saved my life.I didn't come round till i was in the ambulance on the way to hospital as i was spark out. I broke my shoulder and tibular spine it hurt loads and a blame the car driver, who rewarded me with a large amount of compo.
I put no money towards a helmet and if i wasnt wearing it i would of dropped bike and suffered i good old 1 on 1 as you do and made him pay for a ripped seat.

You should wear a helmet. I dont my choice.
Steve White...


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

> I do wear a full body armour and a box but thats my choice it makes me look buff





> Dude i dont wear armour


which is it? I don't understand


----------



## mestevewhite (Sep 10, 2006)

I see you and raise....
Dude i crashed broke shoulder tibular spine and was spark out. I wore a helmet and it saved my life. If i wasn't wearing it i might of seen and heard the car. Another test for you then try going as fast as you can with helmet on on the road and see where your heads pointing or better still watch someone do it. With me so far NOW look up what do you see. I didnt see the car all i could see is the road in front and helmet.
I dont wear body armour only padded shorts and thats to protect passers by.
*Wear a helmet just try not to land on your head because you think its safe to do so is all. * Steve White


----------



## hammerdog (May 31, 2006)

OK. As a scientist I can see this stupid study is fatally flawed. So drivers give 3 inches less to those wearing helmets? Did the cyclist have a measuring tape hanging out when the motorist went by? This study is a crock meant to reinforce some already made up mind. Helmet use is very controversial with the no brainers.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

hammerdog said:


> OK. As a scientist I can see this stupid study is fatally flawed. So drivers give 3 inches less to those wearing helmets? Did the cyclist have a measuring tape hanging out when the motorist went by? This study is a crock meant to reinforce some already made up mind. Helmet use is very controversial with the no brainers.


You'd think a scientist would bother to click through to the research. From the f'n article:



> Dr Ian Walker, a traffic psychologist, used a bicycle fitted with an ultrasonic distance sensor to record data from more than 2,500 overtaking motorists in Salisbury and Bristol.


----------



## Quasi (Jul 4, 2004)

If you are riding a bike in France and it is obvious you are from the U.S., whether you have a helmet or not, you most definitely will have a higher injury (note I didn't say "accident") probablilty than other cyclists. If not wearing a helmet hides the fact that you are from the U.S., it would be highly advisable in France to NOT wear a helmet.


----------

